# 50 years of Canine traps



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I shared this with C2C in an email, was bored so I thought I would send it to the group...

Starting at he bottom....and work up
1) Blake and Lamb Coil Spring Inside Jaw 1966-1970 ( great fox trap and still is)
2) #2 Blake and Lamb Under-spring Jump 1970's (favorite trap...nothing fancy, lays flat, beds almost on its own)
3) #3 Duke Late 1980 to 1990
4) #2 Bridger Dog less Off Set. April 1, 2017








IE: yep some have fresh rust on them them set in the trapping trailer for a year. I have been experimenting with Apple Cider Vinegar for Rust removal. I don't like it as it seems the rust fresh rust comes back to fast unlike powder citric acid.

Ill go back to my best method and that electrolytic rust removal as it does a better job and you don't have to neutralize any acid.

This is what I just bought, 3 dozen Bridger Dog less Pans with Offset Jaws there is another 2 dozen in the box underneath. This purchase took two months and a caliber in Funke Trap shop ! haha


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

My father in Ohio had a bait store and fur buying business, my step mother was suppose to send me all of his traps(several dozen) when he passed but she never did. He wanted me to take them last time I saw him but I just didnt have the room in the car I was in, He said his wife would probably give everything to her brother, which he didnt like and I guess that is what she did. This was a long time ago and trapping was still legal on public land here in Az. I did bring his guns and most of his original carpenter tools he had and still have them and even use some of them. Nice to see the difference in the old to knew traps.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Thats a shame, I guess I am lucky as my two closest life long friends all trapped with me. We shared traps and decoys and it belongs to our families. Anyone can use them as long as they are returned. As I retired early I get to use all I want as the kids don't have an interest and I have the oldest grandchild.

But that is the pact we made when we were 14 and we have stuck buy it. Yes I have probably bought more over the years, but that's okay.

I have not counted how many we have in the machine shed loft, but 11 years ago there were over 250 of all sizes for trapping water mostly. I have all 112 canine traps in my posseion on on the Nebraska ranch plus 66 I have here at home that need work on them. I am adding another 6 dozen canine and cat traps as the summer and fall nears.

I have a special place in mind for this fall, and because of state law no snares are allowed until the upland game season closes Jan 31. Thus the need for more steel traps. I am betting almost $1200 in new traps, my new trailer build and food for three months Ill make good money over 3 months. But again like anything having to do with a market and wild animals its really is a gamble.

I had advise to stay clear of Bridger Traps. But I have to say since Minnesota Trap company bought them out their #2 and #3 coiled springs seem to be a solid traps. You have to understand I spent 1.5 hours in Funke traps comparing traps. Dukes, MB's, Victor, and Bridger. I took along a 3 duke and a Sterling MJ 660 for comparison. In case your wondering #3 dukes are around $10.00 each and Sterlings are a whopping $35.00 each.

No way Ill pay $420.00 dozen for Sterling traps, but I did buy one because of curiosity. After all I believe, the trap is just 10% of catching an animal, the rest is location, set construction and lure/bait combo. Unless its a trail set like an O'gorman Mafia set even then the trap is just 10% the other is set construction and a solid 4lb pan tension!

I also took my digital calibers to measure frame, law thickness, and dog thickness. Bottonline they all have issues when compared to traps of our past. I came to the conclusion that MB's and Bridger all have foreign made parts but MB are assembled in the US so they are advertised as built in America. This came about when measurements came true more in metric more than imperial.

I settled on the Bridger because of the frame and dog less trigger. Its super fast to set. Now unlike most I am not a proponent of all this stuff of back plating and center chain attachments. I have always know if you use a 6 inch for stakes and 8 inches for drags pull out are nominal even if we old guys had our chains attached at the end of the frame.

My next purchase will be 3 dozen duke #3. The frames are stout and it takes allot of pounding from extra large yote or timber cat to bend the frame at its most critical point the dog frame support and dog. But I will always have my pliars, screwdriver with me!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Great thread Larry thanks for taking the time I bought a duke #3 last fall to set for the beaver that Glenway had seemed like a well made trap for the money I spent on it


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Pokey, can I offer advise and as an offer to make you successful.

That Duke #3 may seem big and strong, but one of these two things will occur.

1) you'll get one of those beavers like we have here. I am talking about that big horse male that goes over 50lbs. He'll tear up that #3 duke and any other with a 5 1/2" inside jaw spread. Even if you try to drown him, he'll pull out I can almost bet on it.

2) Now big traps will cost you a few bucks more I know and you'll have to order them. However if you spring trap and water fluctuates and you set castor mound or even just poke some fresh maple springs into the bank, that water is bound to come up you catch a back paw. Trust me you wont hold a back paw very well in a #3 duke or any trap with a 5 1/2 spread. Just set it and hold you open hand over the trap, you'll see how much it over hangs. Your big hand if like mine will still be 1-3 inches smaller.

I would get something over a 7" inside jaw and 4 coils. Duke, Minnesota Brand and Bridger all have pretty solid over 7" jaw traps and all 4 coiled. Now I don't like offsets for beaver, and you should not either.

I don't know you laws but I bet you can use up to a 81/2" jaw spread if totally submerged. As for prices, Dukes are around $17, Bridger around $21-25, and MB's are $29 -33. Top of the line Hand built Sterling will cost you $125 for an 8 inches and CDR 7.5 will be over 50.00. Be careful if you shop some places are outside spread some are inside spread....always talk to the seller before buying.

After all my blabbing, if you want to ditch the Duke let me know. I know you have taken care of it and Ill pay you what you paid for it. I don't want to scare you I just want to be successful that's all. I will go to a few conventions this year and buy more traps or Ill go back to Funke's . I can save you on shipping/handling if you want me to buy you one or more. WHY...because we PT guys take care of each other! Hahaha


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Pokey... I goofed! just looked. I was thinking a Duke #4 was a beaver trap it is not. You'll need a #5 long spring and the cost is $31.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Guys I'm glad Larry posted this thread. He's sent me a bunch of info that really should be published . I've told him a number of times he needs to write a book and he thinks I'm joking .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

*Okay here's your homework....*Look close at the picture. The rusty trap in the bottom. Its not a Blake and Lamb, coiled spring inside jaw, I made that up, no such thing ever!!

However, it would be a great new trap name and maybe a new trap company! Anyone want to join me...I heard Taiwan steel is cheap according to labels on Bridger traps and Minnesota Trapping Company!

It's not from the 70''s either...so what is it?

One more hint...Its actually called as Easy Set...now what company and what era did it come from?

Fact: it still is a great fox trap as long as the temperature is above 35.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes I know it's on the small side for beaver Larry it was all I could get at the time and the beaver Glenway had pictures of was a smaller one ended up setting a 330 for him I will use the #3 for coyotes now so no loss there always need more steel lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Larry said:


> *Okay here's your homework....*Look close at the picture. The rusty trap in the bottom. Its not a Blake and Lamb, coiled spring inside jaw, I made that up, no such thing ever!!
> 
> However, it would be a great new trap name and maybe a new trap company! Anyone want to join me...I heard Taiwan steel is cheap according to labels on Bridger traps and Minnesota Trapping Company!
> 
> ...


Lary, I know I've seen this trap before just can't for the life of me remember when. The flat lap link chain reminds me of some early Gibbs or Sargent brands I'd say maybe 1920's..........


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

220 your about 10 years to soon, but your getting warmer...


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

pokeyjeeper said:


> Yes I know it's on the small side for beaver Larry it was all I could get at the time and the beaver Glenway had pictures of was a smaller one ended up setting a 330 for him I will use the #3 for coyotes now so no loss there always need more steel lol


Hope I ddin't step on any toes. Like I said I was just adding my thoughts as I know guys last fall on beaver dams that were catching monsters. Whats amazing was I don't think one a 65 lber he caught could even swim in the creek before the dam went in. I was just sad as I didn't get to him for the meat. Can you imagine hanging 20lbs of beaver off the ground for coyote and cat bait. Then being able to do this again?


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

No toe stepped on here Larry


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Triumph Trap Company 1932


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

220swift......very good.

These are great great fox traps!! Best thing about these traps is the safety tang for each spring arm. They are really EASY SET traps. Press down one spring arm per side and they latch with a tang'ed cam. Until you open the jaws and set the pan and dog, then the spring arm tangs merely fall out of the way on its own, " usually" I think the actual years in company operation was 1911 to 1932 but then I have heard 1915 to 1932 also. Makes me sad to see the steel and craftsmanship of traps today compared to these 87 year old traps I still use.

I received ten of these from my uncle in 1967 I know this as he carried them down to our house and also let me use his Marlin 39A lever action he bought new in 1965 when they first came out. Wow what a rifle, stock was a tad long for me I remember but I figured it out.

I caught my first fox on top the hill in my cousins pasture doing nothing more than setting it under some grass at a corner fence. But even in those days we kids new the country side and so did the fox.

You see that corner fence was hallowed out on top. Mice would build nest in there. We could never figure out why as it was open to rain but yet it was hallowed out just deep enough owls could not penetrate. But maybe the way it drained the mom deer mouse didn't care? But we could always get few youngsters for weasel bait and mink bait, the trick was we always left 1-3. The fox did the same thing in spring after the kits were old enough to come out of the den. It was like her own cattle yard that old corner post. At least we thought that was whats going on. We never ever believed it was a new mouse.

One year we caught what we thought was the old vixen after we learned bait hole sets. We thought we knew this as we could see her shriveled up teats in the back. My cousin took off his coveralls and through them over her. I jumped on to the coveralls. We wiggled her under the coveralls so we could let her leg go. No damage it was caught up high on the rear. We just petted her for awhile on the head to calm her down. We let her go.

One problem, we got to the mudroom on the farm house, yikes there were fleas jumping off everywhere when my cousins coveralls started to cool down. Boy did we get onto trouble!

Let me shine up the pan on the one in the photo and Ill send another photo. All work great. Of course I would never use them on a coyote now as a coyote they would tear them up. But for fox they are great!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Gotta love great traps!


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

The only traps I have with exception of my DPs are all my great grand dads. I replaced the springs and they still work great. Only issue I have now is that I work too damn much and if I'm not working my 4 daughters have me running wild.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Take your daughters out and teach them to trap. No profession will teach people about the nature more than trapping. I took my 15 year grandson and his 19 year old college attendee sister this season. We all had a good time.

Two weeks ago we merged together in Funke Trap Products and they helped me decide on new traps.

34 years ago I took my daughter on a muskrat, raccoon and mink line in the middle of a slough. She sat in the boat while I waded from rat house to rat house. I still remember her asking all sorts of questions and handing me traps. She still is in my mind as she held a stick with a white flag on it after our first nights catch.

Another member on here sent me a photo of 4 great little kids all holding muskrats they helped him set. So many smiles and so many tiny hands...its what life is made of!


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I have taken the older 2 with and they love it. My 7 year old will talk non stop. When I was stationed in Missouri she would talk from 6am to 10am while out running traps. She loved the coyotes and foxes. My 5 year old loves raccoons.


----------

